# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Sermorelin Protocol

## bbray

When I started TRT I was offered Sermorelin. It was a little more money than I had wanted to spend so I decided to hold off. But after having pretty good success with my TRT protocol so far, I decided to give it a shot for a couple of months to see how I felt on it. 

I read about it quit a bit on several forums and I noticed while some people had great results, others(most in fact) were usually disappointed. Granted most of them had used HGH before and I got the impression they were basing their distaste of it on a direct comparison to straight HGH. I did, however, gather that most of them felt that GHRP-6 coupled with the Sermorelin was necessary to get the most out of it. So I asked my doc if I could get the Sermorelin with GHRP-6 and he said he had no problem with it so that's what I am going to be using.

I start treatment tomorrow night. SubQ injections nightly. I'll keep you all posted on my response to it which I feel that I am an objective test subject being that I have never used HGH. And there really isn't that much that I could find on it as far as people actually posting their own results. Mostly, it was just people giving their opinions without actually trying it. So I hope to give you all the benefit of getting first hand, objective testimony...which is something I felt I did not get.

Oh, and my IGF-1 on my first lab was 206.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

I am interested in hearing your results. This is a less expensive way to boost HGH. 

I've read that CJC-1295 w/o DAC is better though, since it is double the half-life but still pulses HGH. I'm not sure why so many are against CJC-1295 DAC. They claim the pulse is necessary in males and unpulsed, constant HGH bleed is better for females. But I haven't found if pulsing or bleeding is better for anti-aging. 

I have been considering trying out a CJC-1295/GHRP-2 (seems GHRP-6 boots the old appetite too and I don't need that).

----------


## frawnz

My clinic started pushing Semorelin Acetate (aka Geref) not too long ago, and I opted not to try it because of it's cost and the fact that there was very little information out there on how good or bad it is. To me it's just an easier way of pushing anti-aging for clinics while not having to deal with the scrutiny they get for writing HGH scripts. They still charge pretty outrageous prices for it though.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

The stuff is pretty reasonable as a research chemical.

----------


## brazilian86

Been 3 months!!! What are the results if you're still alive!!! Lol

----------


## bbray

Yes, it has been over 3 months now. I cannot give my IGF-1 number as I have not had that tested recently. So I'll just give my opinion based on how I felt and any physical changes I believe I experienced due to the Sermorelin-GHRP-6.

First, I would like to have tried the Sermorelin without the GHRP-6 but only for the reason that GHRP-6 made me insanely hungry. I gave up trying to fight it and just let myself eat before bed. But when I say eat I don't mean a piece of fruit or bowl of cottage cheese. I mean I wasn't satisfied until after 4 apples, 2 peaches, some peanut butter and cottage cheese(yes, I actually ate that much all in one sitting almost every night).

Other than that the result have been pretty good. I've lost a lot of fat, had significant muscle gain, and energy levels seem to be good. Keep in mind that I started TRT only about 2-3 weeks before, so a lot of the gains were due to that as well. Where I saw the most noticeable results that I do contribute to the sermo-ghrp - memory and skin. My memory has been very sharp. In my mind it's like I gained a few IQ points. Second, my skin became really smooth and more elastic. My wife has commented several times how much "younger" I look now. Being that I'm only 33 that must be quite a change.

Other than hunger I can't say that I have had any negative sides.

I'm going off the sermo-ghrp in a few days and I'll let you know if any of the good things that I've experienced go away. That should be the key indicator that it was not just the test/HCG . I'll report back either way.

----------


## Brohim

Try GHRP-2 or Imporelin. It is the same potency as 6 except does not cause hunger!

Also what are you doses. 100mcg of each? Also interested in your post IGF-1 levels.

----------


## brazilian86

I'm starting Sermorelin by itself soon. Dosage please!!!

----------


## Vegas67

I am on my 10th week of Serm Forte Plus. (GHRP-6 added) With Test and Deca stack. Used GH for 5 years before so IGF levels over 200. Dose is .20ml but I couldnt hack that much...immediate hypoglu***ic feeling, sweats and exhaustion.. Kinda like an insulin shot. Switched to .10-.15 Morning injection after breakfast and much better. I feel its worked decent and I have kept HGH type vascularity and leanness. Interested in any others experience with the peptide.

----------


## bullshark99

bbray, damn, I thought you were the PERFECT guiny pig until you mentioned that you just recently started TRT 2-3 weeks earlier. Thank you for mentioning that as I think it may be difficult to really determine how useful the semorlin was? Just poiting this out because the only thing from stopping me is the 400 dollars per month and was told you need to commit for minimim 6 months to see reults. Actually my clinic will only sell it in 6 month dosages. Big investment if there isnt much difference?? I am interested in others expeience with this as well?

----------


## Vegas67

bump

----------


## cousinD

Considering doing some research with the serm + ghrp2. Any more feedback since you've been off it? Thx

----------


## DB-Chef

Hey Brohim, DB Chef here, also in H-Town.
Beginning TRT in 1 week, also interested in Sermorelin treatment, do you have any insight into this or know anyone else that has?

----------


## Spartan42

Hey guys, 

I will give some insight on Sermorelin and Sermorelin/GHRP-2 from my experience. I was put on TRT about 6mths ago, pinning 1ml of cyp per week and sermorelin pinning .20iu's a night before bed. I was on sermorelin by its self for about 5 mths and noticed extreme fat lost, better sleep, mood change (positive), and recovery from the gym was great. I have been on sermorelin/ghrp-2 for about a month now, just bc I wanted to see what the hype was about and my doctor was ok with it. I am again pinning .20iu's each night before bed and feel like it gives me that extra boost over the above-menitoned changes. I am going for blood work to check my IGF-1 numbers to compare the two. I will post what my levels were with sermorelin and then with sermorelin/ghrp-2 in about a week or so.

----------


## MBOS

Hope there's a chance this thread is kicking again. Been on Cyp, half cc per week as prescribed by endo for about 3 months now. Love the feeling. Saw an HRT clinic Doc yesterday, good friend of a good friend. Bought 10 pins of HCG immediately and he mentioned I should look into Sermorelin and IGF1 as well. This is my research page, keep that good info coming. Much appreciated as I decide whether to spend the additional money at 54 years old.

----------


## MBOS

Additionally, I had asked Endo about starting an HCG protocol after seeing the study posted on the HCG thread. Provided the positive study to Endo and he informed me he'd start me on it but would have to take me off the Cyp while I did the HCG. MUST NOT HAVE EVEN READ THE STUDY!! That's when I decided to check out the clinic, leading to Sermorelin discussion.

----------


## OingoBoingo

When I started Test Cyp and hCG , the doc also wanted to boost my IGF-1, but I said I wanted to dial in my TRT first.

Glad I waited as my IGF-1 increased quite a bit on my first 8-week blood test.

My doc was a little concerned when I mentioned Test Cyp *and* hCG together, but when I told him I wanted only 700IU per week, he was okay with it.

Maybe your Endo thinks you want hCG mono-therapy *and* TRT.

----------


## MBOS

Thank you O.B, that may be the case. Based on what I've read on this forum 250 iu twice weekly seems to be the recommended protocol when injecting Test once a week. That's all I want. Maybe I need to make that clear to Doc?

----------


## OingoBoingo

Dr. Crisler starts his guys off on hCG at 250IU thrice weekly, or 100IU daily. And 70mg Testosterone .

----------


## Lifted1

> When I started Test Cyp and hCG , the doc also wanted to boost my IGF-1, but I said I wanted to dial in my TRT first.
> 
> *Glad I waited as my IGF-1 increased quite a bit on my first 8-week blood test*.
> 
> My doc was a little concerned when I mentioned Test Cyp *and* hCG together, but when I told him I wanted only 700IU per week, he was okay with it.
> 
> Maybe your Endo thinks you want hCG mono-therapy *and* TRT.


Interesting. What was your before/after igf1 numbers? Lowt didn't run mine on initial or 6 week, but 1.5 years ago when another clinic pulled bloods I was already above high range (pre trt). Didn't know trt boosted igf1 levels...learn something new everyday!

----------


## OingoBoingo

> Interesting. What was your before/after igf1 numbers? Lowt didn't run mine on initial or 6 week, but 1.5 years ago when another clinic pulled bloods I was already above high range (pre trt). Didn't know trt boosted igf1 levels...learn something new everyday!


Before TRT IGF-1: 157
TRT + 8Wks IGF-1: 222
IGF-1 Range: 87 - 225

I can't recall reading anything that says Testosterone Cypionate and hCG will raise IGF-1, but it sure did in my case.

My results may or may not be typical, but either way it's still good advice to make one change at a time.

----------


## lovbyts

Ive been on TRT for a few years but went to a LowT clinic because they advertised HGH therapy but after going and talking to them it was just Sermorelin and they wanted more than real HGH.

----------


## Lifted1

> Before TRT IGF-1: 157
> TRT + 8Wks IGF-1: 222
> IGF-1 Range: 87 - 225
> 
> I can't recall reading anything that says Testosterone Cypionate and hCG will raise IGF-1, but it sure did in my case.
> 
> My results may or may not be typical, but either way it's still good advice to make one change at a time.


thats a nice bump right to the top of range! 
I looked back at my first bw post in nov. '12 and found:* Insulin −Like Growth Factor I 291 High ng/mL 71 − 241* (lab corp). I might run igf1 myself just to see what happened since 2012 and for some insight to affects from test/hcg on igf1 levels.

+1 to changing one thing at a time to distinguish where the changes come from!

----------


## 1979 Trans Am

Gents,

This is extremely good information, especially for someone like myself (45 yrs.) who just started TRT a month ago. 
I will request my base line lab results when I see my doc this week and share with the group. 

Thanks for all the info, quite fascinating...

----------


## MBOS

O.B, I was basing the protocol I'm using on a study I actually saw here somewhere on the forums. Recommended the 250iu 2 days and same 1 day before test injection. I'm one week in and anxious for the fellas to respond with some growth. If not, may try Dr Crislers approach. Blood work due the 29th of this month, anxious to see and learning more about Sermorelin. At 54 I feel as good as I've felt in a long time. Intensity in the gym stuns me. I actually puked in the parking lot after a workout last week. 
Glad to see more guys weighing in to get this topic alive again. I appreciate the opportunity to learn and share.

----------


## OingoBoingo

> Based on what I've read on this forum 250 iu twice weekly seems to be the recommended protocol when injecting Test once a week.


I'm not so sure this correct. Most of what I read recently is between 700IU and 750IU for a starting dose.

When you're natural, your Leydig Cells get some LH every day. After you start TRT and shutdown, they don't get any. IMO, it makes sense to feed them a little hCG every day to keep them active, instead of giving them the rest of the week off.

As I'm also injecting small amounts of Testosterone Cypionate daily, I load them both in the same syringe and inject just once.





> O.B, I was basing the protocol I'm using on a study I actually saw here somewhere on the forums. Recommended the 250iu 2 days and same 1 day before test injection. I'm one week in and anxious for the fellas to respond with some growth. If not, may try Dr Crislers approach.


My guess is the study you're referring to is dated, and wouldn't be surprised if it was Crisler's protocol 10 years ago. Protocols change as we learn things.

hCG kicks in pretty quick, so you may see some improvement in your levels, but 6 - 8 weeks is usually better for blood work as levels due to injected Testosterone take longer to settle.

I started hCG at 100IU per day (700IU per week). My boys responded well, but I didn't think they were back 100%, so I increased it to 110IU per day (770IU per week). After a couple weeks, I increased the dose again to 120IU per day (840IU per week), and I'm pretty happy with that for now.

----------


## PistolPete33

My TRT clinic offers Sermorelin GHRP2 and GHRP6. I tried it twice but had to stop because like you the hunger pains were like nothing I ever experienced. I would eat 4 bowls of cereal, a banana, a couple of apples, and still be STARVING.... That said, I went the research chemical route and buy directly from them. Cost is a fraction of what I was paying at the TRT clinic and I'm seeing decent reults with it. What I notice mostly is my skin is so much smoother and flexible. Makes me look much younger so I'm happy about that. That said, I found a source for real pharm grade HGH so I'm going to be starting that in the upcoming weeks for an 8-10+ month cycle. Getting bloods drawn this week to see where I'm currently at and will run bloods again a few months into HGH cycle.

----------


## MBOS

Thank you OB for the info, that was indeed awhile ago that it was posted. Will ponder upping the dosage as I go along. So much to learn. 

Pistol, everything I've read says it is the 6 that creates the hunger, have you guys found that to be the case? I sure as hell don't need that. Saw that people had questioned using both the 2 and 6 with the Sermorelin as well. Made it sound like it wasn't necessary to do both with S? Reasoning?

----------


## HGH4Lymes

I'm weighing the cost/benefit of hgh vs sermorelin. 
bump for a great thread.

----------


## PistolPete33

HGH is so far superior they are not even comparable.

----------


## HGH4Lymes

thanks for that PistolPete. The HGH is 25% more but I like to know when to be cheap and when to ante up

----------


## Keep_It_Moving

Great thread!!!!!
I'm following.....

So serm/ghrp6/2 helps memory, skin and igf 1 levels?

What dose and pin time?

Thumbs up!!!!!!

----------


## 2Sox

Go here and you'll find everything you always wanted to know about these peptides. Incredible amount of information. The site is_ datbtrue._

----------


## anthonysmith101

New member here. I started Sermorelin GHRP 2 in September. I'm just almost complete with month 3. 
I never had a baseline IGF-1 level checked but just had one at week 10 and my IGF was 282 (ref range of 132-333). I'm 35 years old. It takes a good 3-6 months with most results happening after month 3 from all my readings. 
Only side effect i have seen is the hunger is insane. a hypoglycemic feeling as others have mentioned. It lasts around an hour and a half. i try to take at bedtime but lots of times i can't sleep due to the hunger. I have found taking it when i get up that i can handle it better and I try to avoid eating for a few hours after. 
overall, i've lost inches i feel. Hoping it continues to work well. my skin and sleep have changed for sure. you do sleep better when you can actually fall asleep avoiding the hunger. my skin is really tightening up. 
the only thing i don't know is where my IGF-1 level should be. seems its more on how your body is responding in regards to fat loss and lean muscle gain. 
They do make a sermorelin Forte which combines the Sermorelin with the GHRP2 and GHRP6 in it. GHRP 2 is more potent HGH stimulator and supposedly makes you less hungry than the 6. I thought the GHRP2 was bad enough. I currently use 10 Units on my insulin syringe for my dose. There are some days where I do 2 doses a day one in morning and again at bedtime. 

Anyways, hope that helps.

----------


## 2Sox

> New member here. I started Sermorelin GHRP 2 in September. I'm just almost complete with month 3.
> I never had a baseline IGF-1 level checked but just had one at week 10 and my IGF was 282 (ref range of 132-333). I'm 35 years old. It takes a good 3-6 months with most results happening after month 3 from all my readings.
> Only side effect i have seen is the hunger is insane. a hypoglycemic feeling as others have mentioned. It lasts around an hour and a half. i try to take at bedtime but lots of times i can't sleep due to the hunger. I have found taking it when i get up that i can handle it better and I try to avoid eating for a few hours after.
> overall, i've lost inches i feel. Hoping it continues to work well. my skin and sleep have changed for sure. you do sleep better when you can actually fall asleep avoiding the hunger. my skin is really tightening up.
> the only thing i don't know is where my IGF-1 level should be. seems its more on how your body is responding in regards to fat loss and lean muscle gain.
> They do make a sermorelin Forte which combines the Sermorelin with the GHRP2 and GHRP6 in it. GHRP 2 is more potent HGH stimulator and supposedly makes you less hungry than the 6. I thought the GHRP2 was bad enough. I currently use 10 Units on my insulin syringe for my dose. There are some days where I do 2 doses a day one in morning and again at bedtime.
> 
> Anyways, hope that helps.


Try Ipamorellin instead of GHRP-2. Easier to sleep and not as much hunger. See how it works for you.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> When I started TRT I was offered Sermorelin. It was a little more money than I had wanted to spend so I decided to hold off. But after having pretty good success with my TRT protocol so far, I decided to give it a shot for a couple of months to see how I felt on it. 
> 
> I read about it quit a bit on several forums and I noticed while some people had great results, others(most in fact) were usually disappointed. Granted most of them had used HGH before and I got the impression they were basing their distaste of it on a direct comparison to straight HGH. I did, however, gather that most of them felt that GHRP-6 coupled with the Sermorelin was necessary to get the most out of it. So I asked my doc if I could get the Sermorelin with GHRP-6 and he said he had no problem with it so that's what I am going to be using.
> 
> I start treatment tomorrow night. SubQ injections nightly. I'll keep you all posted on my response to it which I feel that I am an objective test subject being that I have never used HGH. And there really isn't that much that I could find on it as far as people actually posting their own results. Mostly, it was just people giving their opinions without actually trying it. So I hope to give you all the benefit of getting first hand, objective testimony...which is something I felt I did not get.
> 
> Oh, and my IGF-1 on my first lab was 206.


dose each 3 times a day IMO

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Try Ipamorellin instead of GHRP-2. Easier to sleep and not as much hunger. See how it works for you.


and try Mod GRF 1-29 over sermorelin IMO

----------


## anthonysmith101

Ok. I will look into that!

----------


## 2Sox

> and try Mod GRF 1-29 over sermorelin IMO


Probably good advice. But from my knowledge, they are essentially the same thing.

----------


## Keep_It_Moving

> Try Ipamorellin instead of GHRP-2. Easier to sleep and not as much hunger. See how it works for you.


What's the deal with Ipamorelin?

Is it superior than serm/ghrp6/2?

Clinic talked about it today.

----------


## 2Sox

> What's the deal with Ipamorelin?
> 
> Is it superior than serm/ghrp6/2?
> 
> Clinic talked about it today.


Ipamorellin is a third generation GHRP. It's not necessarily superior - as it is said that GHRP-2 is more bang for the buck - but it is said to cause no motility or hunger issues. However, it does not cause as strong a GH pulse as the other two peptides. It's also more expensive. But you can find all this info readily available where I did - at datbtrue. It's worth going there to do your own research.

----------


## 2Sox

I use GHRP-2 during the day. Ipamorellin at night. But I might just go to straight GHRP-2

----------


## anthonysmith101

Does anyone know how long you have to wait after you do Sermorelin GT (GHRP 2) injection before eating???

----------


## 2Sox

> Does anyone know how long you have to wait after you do Sermorelin GT (GHRP 2) injection before eating???


The information on Datbtrue says about 20 minutes should do it. But I try to stretch it to a half hour.

----------


## anthonysmith101

Hey thanks man!!! I try to go an hour. so basically the only reason people say to take it at night is b/c its when our own GH release happens and it can make you tired. 

I wonder if taking it in the morning is better b/c you get your own natural GH release at night and then hit it again with the sermorelin in the am. 

What do you all think??

----------


## 2Sox

> Hey thanks man!!! I try to go an hour. so basically the only reason people say to take it at night is b/c its when our own GH release happens and it can make you tired. 
> 
> I wonder if taking it in the morning is better b/c you get your own natural GH release at night and then hit it again with the sermorelin in the am. 
> 
> What do you all think??


Again, take a look at datbtrue. LOTS of info there that will answer your questions. According to what I read, it's good to dose in the A.M. on an empty stomach and do some fasting exercise after the dose. Doesn't have to be heavy. Even a walk around the block is okay. Me, I just dose and wait 30 minutes. Not into doing exercise in the a.m. But I do dose post work out.

----------


## anthonysmith101

Do you have the link to that site??

----------


## 2Sox

just ad .com at the end.

----------


## anthonysmith101

thanks again!

----------


## Keep_It_Moving

> Again, take a look at datbtrue. LOTS of info there that will answer your questions. According to what I read, it's good to dose in the A.M. on an empty stomach and do some fasting exercise after the dose. Doesn't have to be heavy. Even a walk around the block is okay. Me, I just dose and wait 30 minutes. Not into doing exercise in the a.m. But I do dose post work out.


hey sox-

u dose in the am, ghrp2
then dose your ipam/serm PW? Is that mid-afternoon time? 4ish?

Thanks!

----------


## 2Sox

> hey sox-
> 
> u dose in the am, ghrp2
> then dose your ipam/serm PW? Is that mid-afternoon time? 4ish?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm happy if I get in at least two doses. I snack at night so I rarely dose before bed - even though it's probably the best time. I do however sometimes keep a preloaded syringe in the fridge so when I get up to take a leak during the night, I just inject. I inject post work out if I can. And I inject in the A.M. upon waking up. That's three but it doesn't always work out that way. It's said it's good to inject pre cardio (doesn't have to be heavy duty) on an empty stomach for good fasting fat burning. 

It doesn't really matter what time you inject - as long as it's at least three hours after a meal OR at least twenty minutes before eating - and that includes your post workout shake. Carbs in the stomach dull the release of the GH from the pituitary. There also must be at least three hours between injections. I forgot the reason why. I got all this info on datbtrue.

I always dose my GHRP and GRF - Semorelin/Ipamorelin - together no matter when I inject.

----------


## Score

Are you doing this sub q 2Sox?

----------


## 2Sox

> Are you doing this sub q 2Sox?


Yes, SQ is indicated.

----------


## NACH3

> Ive been on TRT for a few years but went to a LowT clinic because they advertised HGH therapy but after going and talking to them it was just Sermorelin and they wanted more than real HGH.


Hey lb,
I'm in process of getting bloods and consultation etc ... But also want a clinic that offers both TRT/& HGH Protocols... As the HGH is key for my shoulder.... Do you know if the site sponsor(lowtestosterone.com - Does Dr. Crisler have an HGH/Sermorelin, Omnitropin, etc... If I can afford it I would like to go with Omnitropin(RX only obviously w/GH & or peptides)! Thanks!

----------


## pyrotalk

Where do you guys getting sermorelin? i hear most come from china n not legit...I need a script to take it thru airport in two days....Please share your docs around nj or ny?

----------


## 2Sox

> Where do you guys getting sermorelin? i hear most come from china n not legit...I need a script to take it thru airport in two days....Please share your docs around nj or ny?


If you to to datbtrue, you will get the answers to many of your questions, including the one above. No script though.

----------


## dougflrn

I am a 60 year old man and was not getting results like I used to in the gym and was low energy. I am now on Somorelin with GHRP 6 and GHRP 2 and Clomid to boost test. It has been a month and a half and I am seeing results: much better sleep, energy is up and weight training recovery is fast. I am Am already seeing less fat and more definition. My leg gains can be seen. My skin is beginning to smooth out and am getting compliments on my youthful refreshed look. And my mental acuity/alertness is way up. I feel like I have found a fountain of youth and could not be happier. I Does anyone else have experience with this combo? My testosterone was 440 before clomid so not unusually low and my Doctor wanted to give me Testosterone and I was not comfortable because of a strong family history of prostate CA. My test is now 620%

----------


## Youthful55guy

> I am a 60 year old man and was not getting results like I used to in the gym and was low energy. I am now on Somorelin with GHRP 6 and GHRP 2 and Clomid to boost test. It has been a month and a half and I am seeing results: much better sleep, energy is up and weight training recovery is fast. I am Am already seeing less fat and more definition. My leg gains can be seen. My skin is beginning to smooth out and am getting compliments on my youthful refreshed look. And my mental acuity/alertness is way up. I feel like I have found a fountain of youth and could not be happier. I Does anyone else have experience with this combo? My testosterone was 440 before clomid so not unusually low and my Doctor wanted to give me Testosterone and I was not comfortable because of a strong family history of prostate CA. My test is now 620%


Regarding Testosterone and prostate cancer, it's been pretty much established that T does not "cause" prostate cancer. If you have latent prostate cancer, TRT may or may not exasperate the cancer growth, this has yet to be determined. Much of the data is pointing more toward high E in combination with low T that may be the problem. Bottom line is we don't know for sure. However, it is pretty clear that if you have normal PSA levels and a digital exam shows a smooth surface, TRT is safe (with regard to prostate cancer).

If you are finding that the side-effects of clomid tolerable, then I would say continue with it. It's an easier medication to come off of if you change your mind. I found that I could not go over 12.5 mg daily without having estrogenic effects (similar to Low T symptoms). It's just not the right medication for me.

I've have mixed results about the peptides for GH release and HGH itself. Both of them were highly effective in raining my pathetic IGF-1 levels, but I seem to be one of those individuals that is overly responsive for water retention on either HGH or peptides. Long story, but I ended up in the hospital once with hyponatremia once from peptides, and I wasn't taking excessive levels of it either. After trial and error, I found it was the Ipamorelin that was the most problematic (probably because it was the most effective at GH release). I just started a new trial of lower dose peptides once a day before bed (200mcg IPA + 100 mcg CHC-1295). I'm going to monitor my weight closely this time to make sure there isn't excessive water retention. I plan on posting pre and post IGF-1 labs in a month or so. I bought a 3 month trial supply.

----------


## dougflrn

Thanks for the feedback and experience. I do appreciate it very much. I do know that Prostrate Cancer is not caused by Testosterone and my concern is that there is too strong a family incidence of it as to why I chose a route that supports my own body in reproducing testosterone.
I I hope your new regime is right for you

----------

